# Bubba’s 911: Clinton’s phone call helped Deval cope with crisis



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Former President Bill Clinton placed an hour-long telephone call to Gov. Deval Patrick in the midst of his State House turmoil, reminding him to stay focused on his gubernatorial responsibilities and not to doubt himself. (File photo)


*Bubba's 911: Clinton's phone call helped Deval cope with crisis*
By *Casey Ross*


As controversy enveloped his young tenure, Gov. Deval L. Patrick says he took an impromptu phone call from former President Bill Clinton...

» Strategist to take reins as chief of staff


*Patrick turns to political aide for help*

(By Frank Phillips, Globe Staff) 
Governor Deval Patrick has tapped his top campaign adviser, Doug Rubin, to replace Joan Wallace-Benjamin as his chief of staff, a move aimed at ramping up his senior staff with politically and media savvy aides, senior administration sources said yesterday.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Are you kidding me he needs a cheer leader on the side lines to get him inspiration


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

How sweet! Maybe he can send Hillary over for a happy ending!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

mpd61 said:


> How sweet! Maybe he can send Hillary over for a happy ending!


 W*ould you let that bitch near your....?*


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I would...there's something "dirty" about her...maybe it's those cankles.



justanotherparatrooper said:


> W*ould you let that bitch near your....?*


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

SOT said:


> I would...there's something "dirty" about her...maybe it's those cankles.


*I've seen elephants with skinnier cankles than Madam Hilliary. *

*Maybe Coupe should become a subscribing member of Masscops and read all the nice things we say about him on here. Reading what we write would calm him to no end!*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

HousingCop said:


> *I've seen elephants with skinnier cankles than Madam Hilliary. *
> 
> *Maybe Coupe should become a subscribing member of Masscops and read all the nice things we say about him on here. Reading what we write would calm him to no end!*


You want to bet he has someone reading it.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

kwflatbed said:


> You want to bet he has someone reading it.


:dito::dito:


----------

